

Every Internet Connected Device Will Become a Vehicle for Commerce - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/04/15/future-of-currency-and-mobile-payments/

======
inthewoods
Good article - since Apple Pay has seen such relatively small pickup, I'm
curious what else could move the needle on mobile payments. My guess is that
there just isn't enough value for consumers to adopt mobile payments right
now.

------
werencole
If we are connecting everything to the Internet, then it stands to reason that
we can turn every-single-thing into a way to make and accept payments.

